# Anyone looking for an old gay cowboy truck?



## MikeInParadise (Mar 28, 2006)

The story:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060328/od_nm/brokeback_dc_1

The truck

http://c
gi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4625292939







I still haven't seen the movie..


----------



## Sprig (Mar 28, 2006)

Me neither and no time soon. Nice old truck though (a bit pricey nearing 18k CDN, yikes), brings back fond memories of my flathead '51 Ford work truck, long gone :bang: , oh well.


----------



## Chris J. (Mar 30, 2006)

That kid is showing some smarts, strike while the iron's hot. He can always pick-up another truck further down the road.

Is today pun and cliche' day?


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Mar 30, 2006)

Your right (GMC) Gay Man's Car


----------



## Madsaw (Apr 2, 2006)

Man just got a look at this thread. Can not believe the truck sold for 60,100.00 us. Thats alot more then that kid was hoping for. That should make a nice fund for college down the road. 
Later
Bob


----------



## cord arrow (Apr 22, 2006)

.....not the truck, per say..................


----------

